# Working With artCAM 1



## خالد فيلافيو (23 مارس 2010)

( chicco )















لتحميل ملف الأرتكام

لرؤية فيديو الشرح

part _1

part_2


----------



## ابو بحـر (23 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

كيف حالك اخي خالد من زمان ما نورت المنتدى بدخولك تحياتي لك مشكور على هذا الفيديو و لكن عندي سؤال صغير انا حملت الفيديو من مدونتك برابط واحد حجمه حوالي 54 ميغا فموقع اليوتوب محجوب عندنا بدمشق فهل الفيديو الذي انا حملته هو نفسه الفيديو انت قسمته الى جزئين ام غيره فإذا كان غيره ارجوا منك ان ترفعه على غير موقع و تحياتي لك 
والسلام خير ختام


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> كيف حالك اخي خالد من زمان ما نورت المنتدى بدخولك تحياتي لك مشكور على هذا الفيديو و لكن عندي سؤال صغير انا حملت الفيديو من مدونتك برابط واحد حجمه حوالي 54 ميغا فموقع اليوتوب محجوب عندنا بدمشق فهل الفيديو الذي انا حملته هو نفسه الفيديو انت قسمته الى جزئين ام غيره فإذا كان غيره ارجوا منك ان ترفعه على غير موقع و تحياتي لك
> والسلام خير ختام


 
أخى أبو بحر 
أشكر لك ترحيبك و رد سؤالك هو نعم
فالفيديو إللى أنت حملتة هوا نفسة المقسم لجزئين ولكننى أضطررت لتقسيمة لإن موقع اليوتيوب لا يقبل أكثر من عشر دقائق و الفيديو عشرين 
ولمن يريد الملف الكامل فهذا هوا 

chicco 

شكراً أخى أبو بحر لتفاعلك


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 مارس 2010)

XP


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



خالد فيلافيو قال:


> xp


الى جميع الأعضاء اللذين لم تفتح عندهم روابط الصور بسبب الحجب هذه صورة شعار الويندوز من صنع اخونا خالد فيلافيو المحترم هذه الصورة 




السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي خالد و شعار الويندوز جميل جدا و ناجح و اتمنى ان نكون انا و انت على علاقة دائمة


----------



## khaled farag (27 مارس 2010)

*Carrier*






ملف الأرتكام

فيديو الشرح


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



khaled farag قال:


> ملف الأرتكام
> 
> فيديو الشرح


شي جميل اخي خالد بالبداية لم يفتح الملف على 2008 فعملت ملف جديد و استوردت ملفك مشي الحال ظهر بحجم صغير كبرته صار واضح سلمت يداك بس فيديوا اليوتوب ما بيشتغل بدمشق يا ريت ترفع ملفات الفيديوا على غير موقع( اليوتوب الخبيث ) مثلا 
http://www.zshare.net/
هذا موقع جيد جدا و يعمل بكل البلاد و تحياتي لك انت فنان


----------



## khaled farag (27 مارس 2010)

أخى أبو بحر الإصدار الذى أعمل بة هو الإصدار التاسع و أنصحك بتجربتة فهو أفضل من الثامن بكثير
أما بخصوص رفع الفيديو فسأقوم برفعة على 4shared حتى يتثنى للجميع تحميلة و هى الغاية
أما عن اليوتيوب فهو ليس موقع خبيث كما ذكرت ( ههههه ) ولكن بعض البشر هم من جعلوة كذلك فأنظر أين تأخذك قدميك
أشكر لك تفاعلك ولك منى كل الود

الفيديو
Carrier


----------



## salah_design (27 مارس 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> ملف الأرتكام
> 
> فيديو الشرح


ما شاء الله سلمت يديك على العمل والشرح نرجو المزيد
وبعد اذنك اخي سوف اقوم برفع الملف على 4 shared مع الحفاظ على احترام عملك وانتسابه لك وليس لي ولكني من باب المساعدة والتعاون على البر والتقوى
كل الاحترام والتقدير وارجو المزيد
هذا رابط ملف الفيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/250768372/460b22b7/CarrierAVI.html
اكرر احترامي وتقديري للاستاذ خالد


----------



## salah_design (27 مارس 2010)

الاخ خالد حفظه الله خاصة ولكل محترفين الارت كام عامة ارجو شرح طريقة رسم شعار الويندوز وخاصة الشعار وليس الكلام لانني وجدت صعوبة بتطبيق العمل مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير سلفا


----------



## khaled farag (27 مارس 2010)

salah_design قال:


> الاخ خالد حفظه الله خاصة ولكل محترفين الارت كام عامة ارجو شرح طريقة رسم شعار الويندوز وخاصة الشعار وليس الكلام لانني وجدت صعوبة بتطبيق العمل مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير سلفا


 
الأخ صلاح 

سأقوم بعمل فيديو خاص لشرح Extrude و Spin و Turn و sweep

و نصيحتى لك أن تتابع الفيديوهات بتركيز فكل ذلك سيشرح بشكل عملى 

أفضل طريقة لتعلم برامج الكمبيوتر أن تشاهد مايحدث حتى ولو كان بدون صوت
أما نصيحتى الثانية و الأغلى أن تقوم بتنفيذ أعمال مشابهة لتزيد تعاملك مع البرنامج
فتتقن مافية فتعمل بعد ذلك وانت مغمض العينين

أخوك خالد فرج


----------



## salah_design (27 مارس 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> الأخ صلاح
> 
> سأقوم بعمل فيديو خاص لشرح extrude و spin و turn و sweep
> 
> ...


كلام يكتب بماء الذهب وان شاء الله سوف اتبع نصائحك ونصائح الاخوة واخص بالذكر اخي ابو بحر 
شاكر لك جهودك وجعلها الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng1_romy (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## khaled farag (27 مارس 2010)

eng1_romy قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


 
و بارك الله فيك أيضاً
أسعدتنى بمشاركتك الكريمة


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

*Shell*











تحميل ملف الأرتكام
تحميل ملف الفيديو 
مشاهدة الفيديو عاليوتيوب


----------



## salah_design (28 مارس 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> تحميل ملف الأرتكام
> تحميل ملف الفيديو
> مشاهدة الفيديو عاليوتيوب


تسلم ايدك اخي خالد
انتظر شرح الفيديو الذي عدتني به بفارغ الصبر وعلى احر من الجمر
دعاتي لك بالتوفيق وجزاك الله خيرا عني وعن اخواني بالمنتدى
سؤالي اخي
هل من الممكن حفظ الملفات على artcam 8 حتى يتسنى لنا متابعتها


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخي خالد
> انتظر شرح الفيديو الذي عدتني به بفارغ الصبر وعلى احر من الجمر
> دعاتي لك بالتوفيق وجزاك الله خيرا عني وعن اخواني بالمنتدى
> سؤالي اخي
> هل من الممكن حفظ الملفات على artcam 8 حتى يتسنى لنا متابعتها


 

أعتقد أنة حان الوقت لإن تعمل على الإصدارة التاسعة خصوصاً وقد نبهت أنها تحتوى على مميزات أفضل و يوجد حل لمن لا يملكون الإصدار التاسع أن يتم إستيراد الريليف فقط ولكن ستلاحظ بعد فتحة أنة لا يوجد فيكتور ( و الفيكتور مهم لكى تعرف كيف صنعت )
شكرا أخى صلاح على تفاعلك


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

*Puma*











لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتيوب
لتحميلة من على الفورشاريد


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

إخوانى الكرام أعزكم الله فى الردود لا داعى من الإقتباس فيتكرر الموضوع بدون داعى
أشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم و تفهمكم للأمر


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

كيف حالك اخي خالد انا حملت الفيديوا يلي اسمه شيل شيء متقن و جميل سلمت يداك و انا حاليا انزل الفيديوا يلي ما اقدرت اشوفه من اليوتوب و الحمد لله موقع الرفع الجديد استطيع التحميل منه بس لي طلب عندي عدة نسخ رقم 9 قديمة بس كلها تشغيلها خاطء و بتعمل مشاكل ممكن تعطيني رابط ملف تورينت لنسخة رقم9 و شغالة معك مية المية و انا اتابعك دائما انت شاب موهوب و سيأتي يوم و نتقابل لما تجي شي زيارة على دمشق اكيد لازم نلتقي و انا لحين هذا الوقت انا ما بعرف انت وين موجود يعني بأي دولة انت عايش 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لردك اخي خالد وان شاء الله سوف احصل على البرنامج قريبا
شكرا لتعاونك


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> كيف حالك اخي خالد انا حملت الفيديوا يلي اسمه شيل شيء متقن و جميل سلمت يداك و انا حاليا انزل الفيديوا يلي ما اقدرت اشوفه من اليوتوب و الحمد لله موقع الرفع الجديد استطيع التحميل منه بس لي طلب عندي عدة نسخ رقم 9 قديمة بس كلها تشغيلها خاطء و بتعمل مشاكل ممكن تعطيني رابط ملف تورينت لنسخة رقم9 و شغالة معك مية المية و انا اتابعك دائما انت شاب موهوب و سيأتي يوم و نتقابل لما تجي شي زيارة على دمشق اكيد لازم نلتقي و انا لحين هذا الوقت انا ما بعرف انت وين موجود يعني بأي دولة انت عايش
> و السلام خير ختام


 
أخى أبو بحر أنا من مصر
و فعلاً عندك حق فيوجد الكثير من النسخ للأرت كام على الشبكة و قد جربتها كلها وهى لا تعمل بكفاءة ولكن يوجد إصدار للنسخة التاسعة و هو أفضلها على الإطلاق و هو Artcam Pro v9.126 

أخى أبو بحر راجع إيميلك على الهوت ميل :20:


----------



## salah_design (28 مارس 2010)

اسعد الله مساؤك اخي خالد
ممكن المساعدة بوضع رابط التنزيل


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اسعد الله مساؤك اخي خالد
> ممكن المساعدة بوضع رابط التنزيل


 

:86:

أخى صلاح إذا اردت أن اعطيك سمكة أعطيتك أياها ؟؟؟
أم تفضل أن أعطيك السنارة فتصيد لنفسك

السنارة

:81:


----------



## salah_design (28 مارس 2010)

استاذي العزيز
لا تعطيني كل يوم سمكة بل علمني كيف اصتاد السمك
من لم يذق ذل التعلم ساعة تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته


----------



## khaled farag (28 مارس 2010)

salah_design قال:


> استاذي العزيز
> لا تعطيني كل يوم سمكة بل علمني كيف اصتاد السمك
> من لم يذق ذل التعلم ساعة تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته


 
يا عم صلاح هون على نفسك
أنا باهزر معاك


----------



## salah_design (29 مارس 2010)

الله يسعدك اخي خالد
فعلا اوقات نحتاج للترفيه عن انفسنا وهذا لا يزيد الا الاحترام وتقريب بين الاخوان
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي خالد مصر ام الدنيا انا حاليا بتعاون مع شاب مصري عنده موقع كنت ارسلته لك و اعمل على تشجيع استخدام البرامج ذات المصادر المفتوحة فهناك العديد من البرامج التي تغنينا عن البرامج المكركة المقرصنة و انا بتعلم برنامج البليندور و هو برنامج مثل البرنامج يلي بمدونتك الذي برش سلامي لك نحن اخوة و اي تعاون انا حاضر انا اليوم دخلت على ميلي صباحا و ما لقيت ميلك يلي قلت اعمل شيك على ميلي تحياتي لك و موفق


----------



## khaled farag (29 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> أخي خالد مصر ام الدنيا انا حاليا بتعاون مع شاب مصري عنده موقع كنت ارسلته لك و اعمل على تشجيع استخدام البرامج ذات المصادر المفتوحة فهناك العديد من البرامج التي تغنينا عن البرامج المكركة المقرصنة و انا بتعلم برنامج البليندور و هو برنامج مثل البرنامج يلي بمدونتك الذي برش سلامي لك نحن اخوة و اي تعاون انا حاضر انا اليوم دخلت على ميلي صباحا و ما لقيت ميلك يلي قلت اعمل شيك على ميلي تحياتي لك و موفق


 
أوافقك الرأى تماماً فى استخدام تلك البرامج المفتوحة ولكنى أخشى أن استخدامها سيكون محدوداً أما عن البرامج ذات الحقوق فلماذا لا نشترى حق إستخدامها مادمنا نحتاجها وللعلم تستطيع شراء حق إستخدام إصدارات سابقة بمبالغ مالية بسيطة حتى تتمكن من عملك فيدر ما يعينك على شراء أخر الإصدارات ..


----------



## ابو بحـر (30 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي خالد برامج المصادر المفتوحة ثابتة و هي في تطور مستمر و تتناسب مع البلاد العربية برنامج Gimp بدل برنامج الفوتوشوب برنامج Inkscape بدل برنامج ادوبي الستريتر برنامج Blender بدل برنامج 3D max و لكن بالنسبة الى برامج الكاد فلا يوجد على كل حال انا ابحث عن دونغل لبرنامج الآرت كام و كما قلت انت لنسخة رخيصة يعني قديمة شرط ان يكون موافقة الشركة على هذا الدونغل قصدي شركة الآرت كام و كما قلت كلما ازدادت الإمكانيات اطوره من الشركة انا عندي اخ يعيش في بلد اجنبي فطلبت منه البحث عن دونغل مناسب تحياتي لك


----------



## حسن-12 (19 يناير 2011)

[FONT=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/FONT]
[FONT=W1 0003.]لكن اللأسف الإرتباطات لا تعمل[/FONT]
[FONT=W1 0003.]عدا الفيديو الخاص ب carrier[/FONT]


----------

